# Sighting in gun



## chop_05 (Jan 18, 2006)

Does anyone know where I can go to sight in my shotgun for slugs? I live in Fargo. Thanks


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

You can go out to the Horace range (a couple miles northwest of Horace) or out to the Casselton range.


----------



## Duckslayer100 (Apr 7, 2004)

Apparently the Casselton range is free and open to the public...which according to some people I've talked to makes it a busy friggin' place this time of year.
Don't know about Horace...


----------



## knutson24 (Feb 16, 2009)

Casselton isn't to busy if you go some time during the week and steer away from the weekends. Its has burms from 25 to 300 yds with two metal gongs at 300. Its nice thats is free and open to the public just wish more people would pick up after themselves.


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

The Casselton range can be a SCARRRRRRYYYY place with no range control and a bunch of idiots using it.


----------

